# Hydroponic Grow Lights



## fourhorses44 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all. I haven't posted before, I've been lurking and learning. 

I was just wondering if anyone was using grow lights purchased from hydroponic companies over their tanks? How do they differ from lighting specifically for aquariums?

I'm specifically interested in this light for my 55 gal. tank: http://tinyurl.com/3wsuadh
(the link goes to an Amazon page).

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You can use that, just choose bulbs for aquarium use (or generic bulbs with a color temp around 6,500K-10,000K... I like 8,000K!)

It's really just marketed to a different consumer group and that's the only real difference... Some fixtures for aquariums may look nicer because it is made to be seen, while this one is made to work in a closet or basement to be honest. Aquarium fixtures (esp. the higher end ones) can tend to be more water resistant.

They work the same, and that is a good brand. If you want one made for aquariums specifically you can get one for about the same price if not less if all you want is two T5 HO's.


----------



## fourhorses44 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for the info.

Well, I'm conflicted on whether to go with 2 T5HO lamp's or get the 4-lamp option. The reasoning is that I would really like to get a 75 gallon to replace my 55. But it won't happen for at least six months to a year (But I'm an impatient person, I might buy myself one for Christmas!). 

If I plan ahead for a 75 gallon, the 4-lamp option would be best, yes? [smilie=n:

Can you point me to a place with less expensive lighting options than Amazon? I haven't found any better prices yet...

Thanks!
(Sorry for delayed response. I'm pleasantly web-free on the weekends!)


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You'll just have to search around but i would get the four lamp model. 

It is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it (extra light!)


----------



## fourhorses44 (Jul 7, 2011)

"It is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it (extra light!) "

Ha, ha. Good point!

Thanks.


----------



## fourhorses44 (Jul 7, 2011)

So, I'm coming closer to purchasing the light for my tank. I have a locally owned hydroponics store nearby that I'm interested in supporting, so I'm probably going to go with the 44 (4 lamp) option of this light: **Edited to Add: Figured out that this will be the route I'm going! Typing all of this "out loud" really helped! LOL!
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-11376-sun-blaze-t5-ho-fluorescent-light-fixtures.aspx

However, I also found this light that is a T5/LED combination that looks interesting and it is comparatively priced to the other one (44 option - 2 T5HO's and 2 T8-size LED lamps):
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14183-agroled-ledt5-ho-combination-fixtures.aspx

I've searched for reviews online, but it looks like this is a fairly new product, so there are no reviews (it's not even listed on amazon yet!). I was interested to hear what other people thought of the T5/LED combination. The only reasons I'm interested in the LED portion is because of the "shimmer effect" I've heard tell about with the LED's. I'm not sure, though, if this light will have that or not... Also, I would like to have the "moonlight" option at night, but I don't know if the LED's are on a separate switch from the T5's and also, it looks like the LED bulbs that this uses are a white/blue mix of lights - so not sure that would work either. http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14182-agroled-t8-led-tubes.aspx **Edited to add: WOW! I just figured out that the LED bulbs are $80 EACH and are not included in the fixture cost! So, I guess that's pretty much out of the question for me. Still, an interesting product...for someone else. 

Hmmm...

There is a cheap light available on Ebay that includes "moonlight" LED's.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300583678747&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

It scares me a little, because its cheap and on Ebay.  **Edited to add: I looked at the negative feedback and pretty much talked myself out of going the cheap route. You do get what you pay for!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The biggest difference sometimes is in the bulb type and the reflectors. If each bulb has an individual reflector you can get twice as much light from it. The web site that you are using actually says 300% as much light. What that means is less heat, less bulbs, less energy consumption. Check out the link below.

http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=2016

If you also find a light that will switch out the bulbs at little or no cost to the ones you want you will save money there too. If you get good bulbs up front you can save the $$ difference several times over. I buy Giessemann midday bulbs. They are made for plants. They will last for years - not 6 months. The president of the DFWAPC has used his for 7 years. Bulb replacement for 7 years probably pays the difference in cost in the first year.

We own the TEK light here. We have two switches on each of our fixtures so we can use only 1/2 the light if we want to. While we paid more upfront we have saved and it's actually been cheaper. ...and the look is great!


----------



## fourhorses44 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for your help, TexGal.

I will eventually replace the SpectraLux 6500k bulbs the Sun Blaze fixture comes with, with the Giessemann bulbs. I'm not sure about the reflectors in this fixture though. I'll have to take a look at it in the store, because I can't find any specific answer about them online. I'm sure they are not as good as the TEK light, but I can't justify the expense of a TEK light at roughly $100 more.

The only downside to this fixture, in my opinion, is that there is only one switch and one cord. So, it's 4 bulbs on, or 4 bulbs off. So, I'm off now to the DIY section to see if I feel comfortable in my ability to wire up a second power cord to the light to allow more timer options (I don't want to cook my 55 gal. tank!). 

Thanks again for your input. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Check out the cost of the Giessemann bulbs. One replacement will be close to $100. So take bulb replacement every six months and add the cost of your switch supplies and you may actually be saving money. Anyway... when I figured it out is was MUCH cheaper to buy the TEK lights. Within one year I recouped my costs, not to mention the better reflectors, or any energy savings. The other thing to consider is that after you futz with the electrical part of your light your guarantee is VOID and your resale goes way down. People don't want to take a chance on other people's wiring.

Good luck with your project.



fourhorses44 said:


> Thank you for your help, TexGal.
> 
> I will eventually replace the SpectraLux 6500k bulbs the Sun Blaze fixture comes with, with the Giessemann bulbs. I'm not sure about the reflectors in this fixture though. I'll have to take a look at it in the store, because I can't find any specific answer about them online. I'm sure they are not as good as the TEK light, but I can't justify the expense of a TEK light at roughly $100 more.
> 
> ...


----------



## chunkypeanutlove (Sep 2, 2009)

Or hop on the LED train!! cheaper than any other option long term


----------



## fourhorses44 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I still haven't purchased any lights. I'm just too conflicted and can't make up my mind. 

I WOULD jump on the LED train if there were good LED grow lights available anywhere near my budget (which I've raised to about $250). I'm a really good DIY'er with most stuff but I am just not confident about anything electrical, which means I shouldn't attempt it. I think I'm just waiting until I feel confident that I know enough about what I want to be able to determine a good light for a good price. Right now, I feel I'm just out of my league.

So, I'm still lurking and learning. 

I have just discovered the beananimal overflow and am currently gathering parts to set that up. Can't wait to put in a sump!!


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Id still wait a year or three on the LEDs. Tech is still in its infancy for this hobby. Have you seen or considered AH supply? They have great reflector material and a lot of options. Its worth some time to look.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I bought my 4 bulb t5ho from topdogsellers on eBay, it's a different model, but I am pretty sure it is the same brand (odyssea) and I have had it for a year now, and it's great! I am about to switch out the bulbs, but I love the fixture.


----------



## Jan Harvay (Sep 20, 2014)

How much electricity cost of these hydroponic lights ?


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

If you've got some DIY skills, I really would consider building your own hood with AH Supply's T5HO kits. I think its about $80-90 for his 2 bulb T5HO kit. AH Supply sells REALLY good stuff, his reflectors are amazing and just 2 T5HO bulbs will provide a lot of light for a 55G or 75G tank. Electrically, it is very simple to wire up and would be a great place for you to start. I'm actually putting together an indoor herb garden using his lights, so if you want pictures/wire details of a working set up PM me.

Given the amount of light you will get off AH Supply T5HO's I would either

Get the 2x T5HO kit and leave room for another 1x or 2x T5HO kit in the hood. In case you really want more light later on.
Get two of the 1x T5HO kits, this will cost more but allow you to individually turn on/off each tube. This will give you much better control of your photo period.

If it was me, I'd go with option 2 for the flexibility. Light control is critical to finding that sweet spot for good plant growth and no algae, being able to control not only the length of the photo period, but the amount of time you have max intensity with both lights on is very helpful.

Giessemann bulbs are nice, but WAY overpriced. GE Starcoat 6500K bulbs are great for planted tanks, produce above average PAR for a T5HO and have a nice color. Buy in bulk and it is easily %50 or less the cost of Giessemann bulbs. The GE's do have a strong green spectrum spike, so you may want to balance that color with another bulb. Zoomed makes quality bulbs, German made just like Giessemann, and their Flora Sun 5000K bulb pairs great with a GE 6500K

I've got LEDs and T5's on tanks right now. The LEDs are cool, but the color rendering is just not quite there yet. IMO T5's still make a more pleasing tank to look at. I have no doubt this will change within the next few years, until this changes I wouldn't do another LED tank unless I lived in an area with crazy high electric bills.


----------



## Jan Harvay (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Aknickolai for such nice information about Hydroponic Grow Lights.
It will help us in future.


----------

